# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA experiméntée en chien très traumatisé.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*** RECHERCHE FAMILLE POUVANT FAIRE UN TRAVAIL COMPORTEMENTAL AVEC *CAESAR* ***

*Caesar*  nous a fait de belles frayeurs ces dernières semaines. Suite à des  soucis de santé, nous en avons profité pour faire des examens afin de  vérifier qu'il n'ait pas un problème neurologique ou autre.
Heureusement,  sur le plan médical, il n'a rien. Les vétérinaires ont eu beaucoup de  mal à le soigner puisqu'il ne se laisse ni toucher ni manipuler sans  être anesthésié.   
Nous aurons tout exploré, maintenant il faut passer à la partie "travail comportemental".
Sa famille d'accueil n'arrivant plus à progresser avec lui, il faut vraiment que nous trouvions une personne plus expérimentée.

*Caesar*  sait être un toutou joyeux, joueur et câlin après des mois de  cohabitation avec sa famille d'accueil. Il aura absolument besoin de la  présence d'un autre chien pour se rassurer.

*Caesar*  semble être bien affecté par son passé. Il a des réactions que nous  n'avions pas encore vu chez un chien du refuge. Dès qu'il est attaché il  reste prostré, panique, son comportement change.
Il a bien évolué  dans ses interactions lorsqu'il a confiance mais le port d'une laisse,  le fait d'être attaché, semble être vraiment compliqué pour lui.
Pour lire son histoire et en savoir plus : https://archeternite.forumactif.org/t12981-*caesar*-taille...

Si une famille ayant déjà eu ce type de chiens se sent prête à l'aider, qu'elle prenne contact avec nous.
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org
Par téléphone : 07.89.21.54.48

Une cession auprès d'une autre association est aussi possible.
*Caesar* se trouve actuellement sur le département 03.

Nous avons besoin d'aide 
Nous comptons sur vous !







http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...71/page-2.html

----------

